# How many temple cleansings.



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 28, 2005)

How many time did Jesus cleanse the Temple by overthrowing the money tables of the ultra capitalists.

John recounts this event at the beginning of his Gospel, whereas the others recount this event at around the Passover week before Jesus was crucified.

Can you guys explain this for me.


----------

